# Best Essential Fatty Acids for felines



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm wondering what is the best choice of EFAs for cats? What do _you_ give, _specifically_? Fish oil? Krill oil? Other supplements? Brands mentioned would be nice! 

I've been feeding my cats sardines (usually Tiki Cat) about once a week for my two, but I guess that may not be enough? I've used fish oil in their ground raw mix which I add supplements to, but I feel like the B vitamins + fish oil smell isn't very attractive to them. Thus, I use mainly commercial raw blend with EFAs and other supplements which are already added in. 

Lately I see Maya have a bit of dandruff at the base of her tail again. This happened about 6 months or more ago, too. However, if I feed her the sardines, it clears up but it returns after about midweek or so. It's also only Maya with this flakey/dandruff type issue, G has absolutely none on his dark furry tail base. They are both less than a year and a half old, so I'm not worried about arthritis or anything like that, but G has been diagnosed with colitis before, so I'm thinking the added EFAs may help if he ever has inflammation in his GI tract or anywhere else.

So far, I've been reading up on and debating on unscented fish oil, krill oil, or even green lipped mussel powder as supplementation. For more info on EFAs, this vid (link at the bottom) is what I found pretty helpful. I just need suggestions on what YOU all use and decide from there. I don't want to just jump on krill oil or other promoted name brand just because a vet on a website promotes it, lol. Thanks!

Fail to Give this Fat to Your Pets and You are Asking for Trouble


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie had a time when she really needed fish oil, but wouldn't eat salmon oil. I found Ark Naturals Omega Mender Itch Ender which is a combination of wild fish oil and borage oil. It has almost no smell and it's extremely concentrated so I only needed to use 1/8 tsp where the other product was like 1/2 tsp...so she barely knew it was mixed in her food. It worked well for her.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Interesting article! When I had a bad cold last month, a friend who's into herbs gave me some cod liver oil, and there's an untouched bottle...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TabbCatt, 
I'm very interested in this as well!
Since it seems EFA's have some kind of good effect, for cats with Feline Interstitial Cystitis!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> Maggie had a time when she really needed fish oil, but wouldn't eat salmon oil. I found Ark Naturals Omega Mender Itch Ender which is a combination of wild fish oil and borage oil. It has almost no smell and it's extremely concentrated so I only needed to use 1/8 tsp where the other product was like 1/2 tsp...so she barely knew it was mixed in her food. It worked well for her.


Seems like a good deal, Doodlebug. Right now it's under $13 for an 8 oz bottle from Amazon. I haven't seen this at my local pet store, but then again I normally don't hang around in the dog section much, lol.

Do you feed this 1/8 teaspoon with every meal? Their bottle says to double the initial dosage for 4 weeks, so 1/4 teaspoon at _every_ meal? Seems like a lot of oil to me! I realize you can decrease the maintenance dosage to 1/8 teaspoon, which sounds a bit more appropriate for Maya, who weighs about 9-10 lbs.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET has high lipid in his blood, vet suggested fish oil, but ET will never touch any oil added in his food, fish oil/olive oil/evening primrose oil, canola oil, and other fish oils touted as odorless, so I didn't wanna waste anymore money buying more oils. I'm really not sure if I should try Ark Naturals.

I have no choice but to try Chia Seed now, its high in omega 3/6. I stopped for a while, but putting it back in, 1/4tsp in his food, he is taking it ok. Its plant based omega, I'm not sure if its any diff from the fish based. Anyhow, I'll just have to make do with it for the time being since I can't get any other oil into him.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Snowy, 

I'm not sure plant-based products are well absorbed by felines. They're carnivores, so I tend to think they need some kind of animal-based oil/protein so that their system can digest it and actually make use of it. The video sort of touched on it a bit, too. I'm sorry ET didn't like the oils you've used in the past. Have you offered it in fishy foods? My cats love the sardines, but I don't want to offer fish as their meal more than once a week.

For humans with high lipids (hyperlipidemia), I know that animal based oils are also better utilized by the body too, more than flax seed oil, for example. That's why I'm focusing on fish oil, krill oil, and green lipped mussels for now. I need to watch my cholesterol as it tends to be genetic in my family...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The dosage info is per day.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy,
Have you tried the Krill oil for ET?
I know the Chia seeds and Flax seeds, have to be GROUND up, even for our human system to make use of their benefits...
So I'm sure the same would hold true for cats...

I've also been wondering about Coconut oil...
Sharon


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Is krill less fishy? never tried krill and Sharon, flaxseeds has to be ground but not chia seeds. I'm now reading up on green lipped mussel powder.

TabbCat : I do feed sardine once every 10days or so initially, ET loves tuna/sardine, but he seemed to vomit and get patty stools on it, so I stopped. Funny, he loves fish, but just won't eat any food with fish oil or even olive oil added.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Chia seeds do not need to be ground, Top 10 Health Benefits of Chia Seeds | Healthy Eating | SF Gate


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Snowy! Good to know about the Chia seeds!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I eat both Chia and ground flax seeds in my oatmeal! Lol. You can use both when baking when replacing eggs as a binder as a way to cut down fats and make it more healthy.

Oh snowy, ET definitely sounds like a challenge. I wonder if he has allergies to fish that causes him to have the runs? Fish oil should not affect pets/people with fish allergies, though. 

I have some capsules of krill oil, but I'm reluctant to test for any fishy taste, lol. :x


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

It's wicked expensive but I use Moxxor. I only give it 3x a week though so it lasts.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

TabbCatt said:


> I have some capsules of krill oil, but I'm reluctant to test for any fishy taste, lol. :x


I wouldn't too, but haven't you tried it on your kitties? When you prick the gel for squeezing into kitties' food, you can smell it. I personally don't take krill, its just overly expensive, we take only fish oil. I just remembered, I tried salmon oil pretty long ago, it came banded with the fish oil I bought, no luck with ET too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Green lipped mussels! Is it Ziwipeak that features it in all of their foods? I always wondered why. So it's for the fatty acids?

I've never heard of Moxxor. 

Didn't even know I should be concerned about fatty acids.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Fatty acid~~Esp Omega3s.....good anti-oxident and anti inflammatory
I use it to help support Harmony's kidneys

http://www.littlebigcat.com/health/kidney-disease-in-older-cats/

http://www.littlebigcat.com/nutrition/omega-3-update-more-info-more-choices/


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

snowy said:


> I wouldn't too, but haven't you tried it on your kitties? When you prick the gel for squeezing into kitties' food, you can smell it. I personally don't take krill, its just overly expensive, we take only fish oil. I just remembered, I tried salmon oil pretty long ago, it came banded with the fish oil I bought, no luck with ET too.


Good idea, snowy! Now why didn't I think of that? 
I'll try it tonight, but I've a suspicion it will smell. It's from the sea, after all!

Spirite,
Yes, Ziwipeak has it in their canned, but I wonder how effective it still is after it's exposed to high heat during the canning process? 
There's another brand called VéRUS, but it's also very pricey! Not sold in my area anyway, I think it's mostly available in MD, PA, or online like Chewy.

Marie5890,
I'm kind of leery of the fact that Dr. Hofve is the one promoting it on her website (littlebigcat.com) And $60 for 60 capsules! 8O 
It looks like a network marketing thing going on for Moxxor, too.

You might be interested in these 2 articles: 
Green Lipped Mussel Oil Vs Powder: Which is Best?

Popular Green Lipped Mussel Brands Compared: The Results May Surprise You!

But then of course, I saw this online:





So if I _did_ buy green lipped mussels, it would most likely be that right now.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

TabbCatt said:


> Good idea, snowy! Now why didn't I think of that?
> I'll try it tonight, but I've a suspicion it will smell. It's from the sea, after all!
> 
> Spirite,
> ...


Thanks for the links of comparison!!! Appreciate it. 

Either way, supplementing Omega3s is something cat owners should seriously consider esp with older kitties


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

snowy said:


> I wouldn't too, but haven't you tried it on your kitties? When you prick the gel for squeezing into kitties' food, you can smell it. I personally don't take krill, its just overly expensive, we take only fish oil. I just remembered, I tried salmon oil pretty long ago, it came banded with the fish oil I bought, no luck with ET too.


Snowy,
I stabbed a krill oil capsule earllier tonight....OMG it smelled _awful_, worse than fish oil! :x However, I crossed my fingers and put a few drops in Maya's food (since she's the one that needs it) and mixed it up. She sniffed and walked away a few times but I _did_ eventually got her to eat it! That girl will eat a lot of things, as long as it's food! G--he wouldn't eat it if I added it in, I'm sure, so I'm pretty sure your ET wouldn't, either. So you can cross off krill oil off of your list. I'm not opening another capsule of that again! Lol.:wink:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
Was it a human grade Krill oil capsule or a pet version one?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

It's the one I normally take, the NOW brand in 500 mg capsules.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Now I'm curious! I guess I'll be a masochist, and try one of mine!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I warn you, it was gawd awful nasty smell! And I think I have weak olfactory sytem!!

I can't differentiate my two cat's scent, for crying out loud! Seems everyone on this forum can, for the most part! Sigh.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Mine say "no after taste" which means, if you burp, you shouldn't re-taste them!
So...I'm hoping that means they're safe!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't have a burpy aftertaste either when I take mine. Fish oil capsules, yes, but never with krill oil. And I don't think it's just me, there are reviews online from Amazon where folks rave about the same thing.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

TabbCatt said:


> Snowy,
> I stabbed a krill oil capsule earllier tonight....OMG it smelled _awful_, worse than fish oil! :x However, I crossed my fingers and put a few drops in Maya's food (since she's the one that needs it) and mixed it up. She sniffed and walked away a few times but I _did_ eventually got her to eat it! That girl will eat a lot of things, as long as it's food! G--he wouldn't eat it if I added it in, I'm sure, so I'm pretty sure your ET wouldn't, either. So you can cross off krill oil off of your list. I'm not opening another capsule of that again! Lol.:wink:


Thanks TabbCatt, I can forget about krill then, lol.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Hi Tabbcat.. For Omega3 I personally use NOW krill oil for the cats and myself. Great product! Help sore muscle for me and skin for cats. I can see and feelimmediately that their fur is better. They don't mind the taste either. The cats are a little bit fussy if I give them Nordic brand omega 3 fish oil. 
For oily tail base and dandruff (stud tail issue) first thing is to shave the fur / the oily part. Then you suppose to wash it. Angelo had this issue a few months ago. I shaved his tail (cut the fur really short with scissors) and I think I only washed him once afterwards. He is a big cat, doesn't like water, and just difficult to handle. It becomes a big production every time I have to wash him. Lol. So the other times I only gave him wet warm towel rub/wash on his tail. His tail skin condition is much better now.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Agh, I totally forgot to check this post...sorry!

Anyway, I finally decided to try out this bottle of Itch Mender! that Doodlebug recommended. I will see how Maya does. 

NOLAKitties, thank you so much for your input. 
I don't think Maya has an oily tail base; her fur is on the coarse side (brown DSH tabby), and she doesn't have much of an undercoat either. How do you determine if a kitty has an oily tail base? Her dandruff problem comes and goes, but I think I just need to be consistent with giving them enough Omega 3s when they're fed raw. 

I'm also kinda afraid of giving them krill oil in their food. It smelled awful, honestly. Have you punctured a hole in the krill capsule with a needle and smell it? :x


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, everyone/anyone that is interested in additional Omega-3s for cats:

The verdict is in! So I've been using this "Itch Mender!" into both my kitty's wet food & mixing it up, and topping it off with their raw. Used it earlier this morning and again this evening.

Result: Success!:thumb
Both times I don't think they even noticed it, or it doesn't seem like they do! I've only added 1/8 teaspoon in each of their food though, since the commercial raw food already contains some salmon oil as well. And 1/8 teaspoon is very, very small, so I think that bottle will last me a good while! And no smell! I think that the green-lipped mussels would definitely smell, so I decided to try this as Doodlebug recommended first. So glad my kitties don't seem to mind! 

Thank you, Doodlebug! 

I guess I'll be waiting to see if Maya's dandruff problem resolves in the following weeks to come. I sure hope it doesn't cause an oily tail base. If it does, I guess I'll be cutting back on the dosage?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
Good to know! Glad your two are happy with it! 
Looks like Maya and G give it a Paws Up!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, I hope it's enough EFAs for them, that's all. I do know it's concentrated, like Doodlebug mentioned, so that's why the 1/8 teaspoon is such a small amount. Most fish oil capsules are much bigger and so~fishy.

Here's the link for more info about the product:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ark-Naturals-Express-Mender-8-Ounce/dp/B0002AYR8O[/ame]

They also have a bigger, 16 oz size bottle so if you've got big dogs, it may be a better deal than the 8 oz bottle I got. They also have it online from Chewy and Wag, and even Walmart! Not sure they carry it in stores...I haven't seen this in any of my retail local independents around here, they mostly carry Salmon oil.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

TabbCatt, did it resolve Maya's dandruff? I'm hunting for ideas for my diabetic cat. He's improving all around, but has a dandruff issue I'm wanting to tackle now that we've got his insulin dosage where it needs to be.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Well reading Amazon reviews both Nutrigold Krill oil and Now Krill oil have failed to pass lab testing or have reports of rancid product within the last five years  I'd love to get my two on it but I don't want to make them sick. Supplements have always made me nervous and this is one reason why.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marmoset,
Are those Krill oils Human grade, or considered only for pets?
That could make a huge difference in the Quality of the oil...just a thought!
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

10Cats,
They were human grade. I trust the supplements for pets even less. I might just be paranoid but I'm so crazy about what I give my animals. I'm a bit nutty with human food for myself and my family too.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Doodler said:


> TabbCatt, did it resolve Maya's dandruff? I'm hunting for ideas for my diabetic cat. He's improving all around, but has a dandruff issue I'm wanting to tackle now that we've got his insulin dosage where it needs to be.


Oh, sorry! I was going to update with results in about another week, but yes, so far, I've seen Maya's coat become softer and I see less dandruff. It's still there though; just now when I seperated her fur on her back, I still found some dandruff and dry skin. However, I've only been giving her 1/8 teaspoon when the instructions say I should be giving _double_ the dose for about a week and then reduce it to the 1/8 teaspoon for maintenance. I just didn't want an 'oily' kitty, lol. G's been getting some too, but his fur texture has always been softer and more downy(?) He seems to have a thicker coat (undercoat) than Maya does, and never had any dandruff. Anyway, it HAS helped their skin and fur. I think I just need to up the dose for Maya and then I'll post again with my results. 

Best wishes for your kitty, let me know how it goes, too. I'd be interested in other's results here, too.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Marmoset, that's interesting news. I guess I'd better check next time before ordering more krill oil... I am gonna be taking those left over fish oil capsules for myself now though, since my cats didn't like it in their food. 

When I was buying fish oil for myself (before krill oil), I was taking one from Carlson Labs, the one in the dark brown glass bottle, in lemon flavor. I used it as a salad dressing, essentially, but I _know_ I can't give that to my cats!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Sorry just saw this again. I can handle the smell of krill oil just fine. For the cats I punctured the pill and drip them on the wet food. Some cat food smell worst than krill oil IMO. Lol. My cats are okay with them also. They are less keen with the regular fish oil. I usually give them 250 mg each.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update. We started omega-3s earlier this week and I'll be looking for the Itch Mender!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys. Very interesting conversation and something that has been on my mind as well. Especially now that I have officially taken the plunge into 100% raw. I have sardines packed in water which I have started to feed them weekly and I always have coconut oil on hand. I gave them some the other day and they seemed to enjoy it. 

I also have chia seeds on hand which my husband and I and my son take. For my son I make a Chia seed gel where I let the chia seeds soak in water overnight, in the morning you have a gel with seeds in it which you could strain out the seeds potentially and feed to a cat. I keep my gel in the fridge for up to a week. 

I am thinking of adding fish oil to my rotation for the kitties. Do a lot of kitties reject it?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Smaug,

I think fish oil or krill oil (if your kitty consumes them) are much better than plant-based omegas. Fish and krill are both natural sources of omega-3s with EPA & DHA which are listed on the labels. Whether your kitties like regular fish/krill oil from the capsule form was the thing with my cats...they smelled pretty strong to me, so it wasn't helping their intake of prepared raw when I included the all the necessary supplements. I suspected it was the fish oil. Your cats may or may not like it, it may depend on the brand and your cat's preference. I can't say most cats will reject it, I've only my two to say what they like/dislike, and G is the pickier of the two.

The thing with chia seeds and flax seeds are that they are ALA (alpha linolenic acid), which really needs the body to convert it to active forms of EPA or DHA, before your body can make use of it. Humans can convert some form, but it's limited, so not everything you consume will be modified to usable forms of EPA & DHA. Knowing this, I doubt an obligate carnivore like felines are able to metabolize or make use of any plant-based products. I think it'll result in more bulky stools since chia seeds contain a lot of fiber, which cats really don't need anyway. In fact, I don't think I'd give any felines chia seeds...don't you need to consume a lot of water after taking chia seeds or it may produce constipation? Kitties don't normally intake a lot of water to begin with...

https://thechronicleflask.wordpress...e-are-chia-seeds-all-theyre-cracked-up-to-be/

I still buy ground flax seeds, but after reading this and other articles, I tend to think the whole chia thing is a tad overrated...I do have a bag I bought from Costco though, so I'll probably be using that up in my baking as an egg-replacement and consuming some for the added fiber intake. I do appreciate your interest, though. Good luck with your kitties!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey! Thanks for the reply. I just got some Nordic Naturals omega 3 pet so we'll see how it goes over with them. I am not thinking of using the coconut oil as a primary supplement though I may give it occasionally as a treat. I used to give it to my dog when I feed her raw and have always heard it is very digestible for carnivores. I am guessing that hypothesis is because it is a saturated fat similar to meat based fats but looking around I don't see evidence either way regarding it's digestiblilty, though lots of positive anecdotes. 

And sorry for the mix up. I wasn't interested in using chia seeds for my kitties. A previous poster had mentioned wanting to try them because she was unsuccessful getting her cats to take other forms of omega 3. I mentioned the gel because it might be easier to mix in or hide in other food. 

What dose do you recommend for the fish oil? 250mg daily?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ummm...I have been giving chia seeds since Dec 2014, and I haven't a problem with bulkier stools FYI. Anyway, since vet says I should up psyllium husk, I thought, instead of increasing PH dosage, I might as well just replace it with chia seeds, for the omega 3/6, antioxidant properties as well as soluble fibre to help with his hairball problem and well it certainly is helping with the hairball problem. I can't say he is getting the required EPA, but at least its helping with the hairball issue. So, I'm giving 1/4tsp chia seeds in the morning and 1/4tsp PH in the evening which is the dosage as recommended by the vet.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Smaughunter said:


> And sorry for the mix up. I wasn't interested in using chia seeds for my kitties. A previous poster had mentioned wanting to try them because she was unsuccessful getting her cats to take other forms of omega 3. I mentioned the gel because it might be easier to mix in or hide in other food.
> 
> What dose do you recommend for the fish oil? 250mg daily?


Ah, ok. Yeah, I just think there's a possibility of becoming constipated because with chia seeds, it can absorb at least 10 times + its weight in water. If you're going to do it though, best to soak it in water first.

I can't really give you a recommendation on dosage. I think it varies from fish oil products and your cat's individual needs. Some sites I've read recommended 500 mg, others less, and still others emphasized more on the EPA and DHA content of the fish oil and going with that instead of the size of the capsules. I do know, however, if you've got a kitty with a diagnosed condition like diabetes, FIV, cancer, arthritis, etc, fish/krill oil supplementation is recommended and suggested to be given at higher than normal dosages to reap better health benefits.

However, all that mentioned, you do have to be careful not to overdose. One of the main effects fish/krill oil has is that it acts as an anticoagulant in the blood. Therefore, if your cat ever gets injured and has an open wound, for example, there is a higher possibility of extended bleeding due to less platelets in the blood (needed for clotting).


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

snowy, if your vet is ok with the chia seeds and you've seen improvements to his hairball/digestive issues, I'd say that's great! I'm just a bit of a skeptic of all those health claims the internet has on chia seeds. There's another side of chia, being that it contains _anti-nutrients_ called phytic acid. So it just makes me wonder, just how much of a "superfood" is it really? That article link I posted earlier gave me some pause to think about chia seeds, and I really have to take things with a grain of salt these days. The internet can really make your head spin with all these claims!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

*Update on Maya's dandruff*

So it's almost 2 weeks since I've last upped her omegas with the Itch Mender. Her coat's definitely so much more softer now, but I haven't really been brushing her. I decided to do some furminating on her today, and OMG, she _still_ has dandruff on her back!  Lots of it came cropping up after I brushed her back, especially closer to her tail. What the heck? Am I supposed to brush her more often to get rid of those flakes and distribute her natural oil from her skin? She doesn't like the furminator, the slicker, or the ZoomGroom brushes. I've found an old flea comb....maybe she'll be ok with that? Sigh.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Tabbcat: sorry your kitty is still dandruffy. Is she short coated? If so maybe she would like one of those grooming mitts that you put on your hand and groom with. Like this?http://www.amazon.com/Four-Paws-Purple-Glove-Grooming/dp/B002USK6X6 

The dosing stuff you mentioned is making my head spin a little! The capsules are 1000mg with 150 mg EPA and 90 mg DHA. I mixed the oil of one capsule into 8oz of Turkey grind which they are getting about two ounces each a day (one meal out of the day) so it is about 250mg per cat per day. 

Besides blood thinning are there any more obvious signs of excessive omega 3?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohh...TabbCatt, so sorry your kitty still have dandruff. I'm not sure if the brushes or combs you use are ok, they seemed to be more pricky? Dandruff does cause itchiness and sore on the skin, its no wonder your kitty didn't like being brushed, I guess. Maybe you could try a human brush, I remembered MowMow recommending it, its probably softer. Maybe she could post a pict up here to show.

Anyway, I'm not sure how cats work. I have flaky skin problem too, not dandruff, but like fish scale? Its not a problem with fish oil, just fish oil alone won't help, I needed to deal with my stomach and spleen to help with the absorption of whatever nutrients or oil. Once that is dealt with, my skin problem is resolved, but anytime when my stomach and spleen is weak again, the flaky skin problem comes back, no matter how much fish oil I take, won't work. So, my solution is to deal with my stomach and spleen, I don't know if that is how cats' system work.


Smaughunter - I guess excessive omega 3 leads to loose stools? lets see what the others say. Just 3 drops of the oil, my cat won't eat his food, 250mg, he'll probably just run for his life, lol.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ok, I found the brush, its a baby brush, very soft, but doesn't take out much hair, so I stopped using, but if your intention is just to distribute the oil, then I think it should be ok.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for the suggestions, smaug & snowy.
I really don't know about her liking any type of brush, actually. She doesn't like to be held, is never a lap cat, and is even skittish at times when I try to pet or touch her head! She will run away and hide under furniture if she's not in the mood. Weird, because sometimes she loves to be pet, so I guess it has to be on "her" terms. :/ She is a domestic short hair, not much undercoat like G, it's much thinner.

Ugh, and I realized I forgot to brush her today.  I am thinking of daily brushing with either the flea comb for now or prolly get a small human brush (if she doesn't like it, I can use it). 

Still using the fish oil, but only giving her the small dose of 1/8 teapoon again. I haven't noticed her having any loose stools, but I don't think it's lack of omegas that's causing this, either. Any possibility of her having mites causing this I wonder? She doesn't scratch or lick her back much, or have any sores at least.


----------

